# emperor scorpion not eating



## dragonsmom (Aug 18, 2008)

My emperor scorpion has not eaten in about a month?!  I know its not unheard of, but it worries me.  I have actually left one cricket in there for a few days, hoping it would get eaten.  In fact, the only time he has eaten he was tweezer fed, do I need to keep doing this?  Are there any factors that may be causing this problem?  he's an adult, I don't know how old.  He is in bedabeast cocofiber, I believe temp is right and I mist daily.


----------



## v4climber (Aug 18, 2008)

dragonsmom said:


> My emperor scorpion has not eaten in about a month?!  I know its not unheard of, but it worries me.  I have actually left one cricket in there for a few days, hoping it would get eaten.  In fact, the only time he has eaten he was tweezer fed, do I need to keep doing this?  Are there any factors that may be causing this problem?  he's an adult, I don't know how old.  He is in bedabeast cocofiber, I believe temp is right and I mist daily.


Scorpions go through times of fasting, this is usually either when they are about to molt, about to die, or just full... Leave the cricket in for a bit of time (Like 3-4 hours or even overnight) and remove it if the scorpion doesn't eat it. Scorpions do not expend as much energy as we do and as such have no need to eat as often.

If you see him chasing the cricket, but cannot catch it, your enclosure might be too large and you want to consider getting a smaller container.


----------



## Vidaro (Aug 18, 2008)

if the temp. is off there is a chance he is just hybernating could take months doing that


----------



## calum (Aug 18, 2008)

emps are famous fasters. they don't eat for months sometimes, for no reason.
my adult female just had her first meal in around 3 months. 

how active is he? does he come out at night often?


----------



## marcelo_987 (Aug 18, 2008)

As scorpions mature they eat less. If you can sex your scorpion it would probably answer your question. Did you ever notice male scorpions are almost always skinnier than females? But as stated before, emps go through a fasting period.

Make sure you that humidity up, starving to death is just as bad as dehydrating to death.


----------



## dragonsmom (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, I appreciate it.  I'll check up on things.  I am a little worried, cause I don't have any idea how old he is, just that I picked him up as an adult 2 months ago.


----------

